
How Larry Page Plans To Change Google Forever In 2012 - kirpekar
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-larry-page-plans-to-change-google-forever-in-2012-2012-1
======
paulhauggis
They say they aren't a search company, but without it, they wouldn't be making
any money. Most of their other products are released for free and subsidized
by search profits.

